# Antelope Freak



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

My cousin just sent me this email with pictures of his friends antelope. I have never seen an antelope freak before.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Have any of you seen this before?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Someone posted these same pictures a couple of weeks ago. 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20711

To your question - I have seen "freak antelope" before. I actually think there is as much variety in pronghorn "racks" as in deer or elk. Even though they really don't have all the points, each buck is unique and grows 'em out differently. This one is pretty freaky.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

looks like he'd be stabbing himself through his nose in a few years :lol:


----------



## pinsnscrews (Nov 18, 2009)

My uncle shot this about 15 years ago it's always been one of my favorite mounts he has.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool buck.

Here is another one...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a freak my wife got, Wyoming area 100. Although it looks like just a wide rack, it is weird, because only one horn, the left, is splayed out.










Here's another freak from Wyoming area 95:










If anyone happens through Pinedale Wyoming make sure you stop at Faler's General Store. They have a large collection of antelope freaks.


----------

